# fit vernier to Z axis on sieg mill



## bazmak (Feb 25, 2016)

Still not happy with the Z axis on the mill.Previosly I had removed the universal
linkage to the fine feed and fitted a solid link.Also fitted a larger alum handwheel onto the existing fine feed dial.Head drop now became the main problem.I fitted a bungee strap and this improved things So I fitted a pulley bracket to the top of the column.Salvaged 12kg of steel from the scrap bin
and fitted a counter balance.Much better,so I removed the original torsion arm
which cleared the left hand side to allow me to fit a 12 vernier slide.Now we are cooking with gas time will tell


----------



## jayville (Feb 25, 2016)

Barry.  We have the same mill..after removing torsion spring and bracket on left side of mill I installed a single gas strut and on right hand side I installed a dro for z axis...after install gas strut the mill has been great ...no head drop what so ever and easy to drill  and mill without any problems at all...the dro works great i have no problems with the mill...actually a good buy after a few teething problems have been sorted out ...I purchased a pair of gas struts on eBay and they cost me about $28-00 delivered...I only wanted one but evidently they come in pairs..if I new how to post a couple of pics on here I think you would like the idea with the strut.   clem


----------



## bazmak (Feb 26, 2016)

You will have to learn how to post pics and describe what you did Gas struts would be more compact How much for and to post the spare strut ??


----------



## oldboy (Feb 28, 2016)

I also have a similar mill and was hoping you could advise the length of the strut that you have fitted and if possible the compression length and the pressure rating.

Thankyou.
Barry.


----------



## jayville (Feb 28, 2016)

I originally installed a 375mm x 220n strut on mill but this left the face of collet chuck 55 mm off mill bed.i intended to get a longer strut but never got around to it...after bazmacs post I ordered the longer strut...425x220n this should give just enough clearance off the bed .the strut should be here in a couple of days and I will post some pictures then...220n equals approx 22kgs..I don't think that you need anything stronger..my works perfectly..I made an error the struts are $38-00 a pair.. eBay wigit gas struts ..425 x 220n.   clem


----------



## oldboy (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info Clem.  Will look forward to your photos.

Barry


----------



## oldtanker (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi l fitted standard gas strut 4 years ago and have never looked back, the strut I fitted was the model were you could let the gas out via a grub screw.to get the best balance.I recon I may be able to dig the picture's out or take some more if your interested. From your pictures you are 3/4/of the way there.Roy


----------



## oldboy (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes I would love to see photo's of your installation.

Barry.


----------



## bazmak (Mar 1, 2016)

I would also love to see photos
Can the gas strut be fitted inside the column ??
I am happy so far with the c,weight and the vernier is great
I do not want to have to move the vernier for a gas strut but would be tempted to
fit one inside the column


----------



## oldtanker (Mar 1, 2016)

I had about 20 pictures of the build.but I can't find any now ,so I have scrambled round the back of the machine with my tablet and tried to get some pics for you. There is not a lot of room in my small workshop .The strut is from Nitro springs NS V 8/200 the ends are threaded to take any fitting method.When I was planning the project people were saying that to buy them from eBay or off an old car may give the wrong pressure. By getting the adjustable one you can set the balance how you want it.I did not put it up the middle of the column was it seemed a lot of trouble for little gain.Also I plated the column to make it more rigid.I can take more pictures if you need them.Roy


----------



## jayville (Mar 2, 2016)

A few pics of my mill setup. When the spindle is fully down, the face of the collet chuck is approx. 55mm off the bed. When I let go of the spindle handle, the spindle will nearly return to the top under its own power. With this strut installed there is no spindle drop whatsoever. It is a quick and easy fix and it works... Clem


----------



## bazmak (Mar 2, 2016)

thank you for the clear photos.I think I will try and fit a gas strut,but probably to the right hand side as I have fitted the vernier to the left.What length stroke and Nm did you fit?? The reason I ask is that I fitted riser /tramming plates
and now have just over 10" feed on the z axis.I fitted a 12" vernier.I see you also have a power feed unit.Any details/advice
Regards barry


----------



## jayville (Mar 4, 2016)

Barry the strut on the mill is a 425u220n....425 long x220n which equals approx 22kgs....it gives me a stroke of approx 165mm...seeing that you have increased your z axis you will need a longer strut with a longer stroke..the top bracket is as high as I can go but I am very happy with it as it gives me a clearance between collet chuck and table of about 30 mm...you will have to install a higher bracket on the side of the column to get your height for the strut that you get ..believe me it is worth it...it changes a mill that was a bit iffy to a good little mill...I got the power feed from ausee ,not cheap but makes life a lot easier...seeing our mills a bit different from the normal sx2 it takes the power feed that is used on the sx3.     .     wgit gas struts eBay  look in caravan and trailor parts .pick any strut then scroll down ..it will give you complete list of struts...220n is the ideal size.     clem


----------



## bazmak (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Clem,i have ordered a pair of gas struts for $35.I guessed yours were too small for my mill so went on the 10" stroke which gave me  approx. 600mm lg
Will wait till they arrive before I decide where to fit one.I ordered 300nm
tis being the the next size up from the 150nm.Hope its not too much
The c,weights I fitted are about 12Kg, your struts you say are 22nm and work fine.Will post a thread when they arrive.Nothing lost nothing gained.I should have gone this way from day one.My reasoning being that a c,weight has
constant torque at all points of travel while springs/struts vary (I assume )
from no load to max on travel


----------



## oldboy (Mar 4, 2016)

Watching with great interest.  I will also be ordering a set of struts very soon.  This appears to make a huge difference to these mills.

Barry.


----------



## oldboy (Mar 22, 2016)

Barry,

Have you fitted the strut yet?  If so how has it worked out with the longer one?

Barry


----------



## bazmak (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes I fitted a gas strut to the RH side of the column Very easy
IT was 585 lg with 240 travel and 250 nm .Will post photos if you want
Very happy,got rid of the bulky counter balance


----------



## oldboy (Mar 23, 2016)

Would love to see photo's.  The 250nm rating was OK?

Thanks Barry.


----------



## bazmak (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi Oldboy,photos as requested.The way I have fitted the vernier and the strut
is very compact with no interference to operating the mill.I am very pleased and it works well.I have yet to ease off the gibbs as I overtightened them to overcome the original headrop and it will be much improved if its not too tight


----------



## bazmak (Mar 24, 2016)

Next project,i have a choice of 2
Fit a power feed from Aussie as per Oldboy approx. $350 or
Fit 2 axis Dro to x and y from china approx. $450
Any thoughts anyone???


----------



## oldboy (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for the photos makes a nice setup.  How do you find the strut, no more head drop?

Barry.


----------



## bazmak (Sep 12, 2016)

Will repost this thread for info for Bmac2.Both the vernier and the gas strut
were surprisingly easy to fit and well worth the effort.No more head drop
and accurate downfeed


----------



## XD351 (Sep 12, 2016)

bazmak said:


> Next project,i have a choice of 2
> 
> Fit a power feed from Aussie as per Oldboy approx. $350 or
> 
> ...




Dro next , the power feed from Ausee ( older model ) isn't the best  thing on earth but does work sort of .
There appears to be a newer model ( black in colour ) I don't know if it is better or not.
I ended up fitting the y axis scale on the left side as it leaves the gib screws clear for adjustment but found the power feed interfered  with the scale so i had to space it out to clear it .
I need to change the gas strut as the one i have is too strong and if i let go of the feed handle the head shoots back up to the top pretty quick.
Mine is an X2 .


----------

